# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Gasket that has been Oddy tested

## Mary Nicolett

Hello All-

I am searching for a FLAT gasket that has been ODDY tested, preferably white.
I have one gasket company, Clean Seal, Inc., that has been ODDY tested, but they do not have flat gasket.

Thank you for your advice and suggestions!

Mary Nicolett,,
Dallas Museum of Art

----------


## otterpope

Ditto! This is also something I have been looking for.

Alex Moomey
Arkansas Arts Center

----------


## Mary Nicolett

Hi Alex-

I have had a few responses from reaching out directly to other preparators at other institutions and many say that they use 1/8" volara with an ODDY tested double-stick tape. 
You have to hand-cut it, but it beats nothing!

Mary Nicolett
Dallas Museum of Art
mnicolett@dma.org






> Ditto! This is also something I have been looking for.
> 
> Alex Moomey
> Arkansas Arts Center

----------


## otterpope

Thank you for this Mary!  This is very helpful.  ~Alex

----------

